

This disgusting dating app lets nerdy guys bribe hot women to date them - cwilson
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/21/this-disgusting-dating-app-lets-nerdy-guys-bribe-hot-women-to-date-them/

======
throwaway420
I would label it more sad than disgusting myself, but I think there's a lot of
people out there (both men and women) who would find this as fairly
interesting.

The dating market is kind of skewed. If you're a desirable woman and you go on
most normal dating sites to meet men, you'll get deluged with more emails than
you can realistically even respond to. If you're an everyday man who would
like to meet new women, it's a bit harder to find somebody because every
desirable woman on these sites gets a ton of messages. The short of it is that
the experience for everybody could be improved.

I'm not saying that this specific idea is the ultimate answer but I think
there should be more experimenting with different types of sites in the dating
industry than the traditional "create a profile and send a messages site" to
figure out better ways of connecting people. OKCupid for example is
experimenting more and more with things like events and group "gatherings" to
meet people. Maybe that's a better type of site. Hopefully people will
continue to come up with and test new kinds of dating ideas.

PS: I think a lot of the outlandish statements by the founder are purely to
generate faux media outrage and publicity. Right on cue, the media is obliging
him

------
cwilson
“It’s a concept so simple that even animals understand–give a dog a bone, and
it will obey. Give a woman a present, and she’ll…”

That is a quote straight from their pitch that went out this morning.

I'm not sure who approved this going out, but they should be fired. If the CEO
approved the message he/she should consider another career.

~~~
maaarghk
Unfortunately the CEO seems to be doing rather well in his current career. I
despair at this. You would think that nobody would use these apps, but I guess
some people get desperate. It's a sad world.

Their website contains some clues as to the kinds of marketing discussions
they have, e.g. one FAQ -was- titled "The Bribed person did not go on an
agreed date!" but was changed to "The Attractive person did not...!".

